# Where's the Competition thread?



## Hooked (1/11/17)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Recently, a thread was started by someone, in which forum members could post notifications of competitions which they have come across. It's an excellent idea - but where is that thread? It was started by one of the forum members, but I can't remember by whom. Could that thread not be made a sticky somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I would like to lodge a serious complaint about the ecigssa forum. It is highly addictive and daily use should be restricted. I would go so far as to say that daily use should be restricted to only 2 sign-ins per day, for a maximum of 1 hour each. As matters currently stand, I find it difficult to tear myself away from the interesting content and, if there are no new posts, I suffer from withdrawal symptoms. I hope that this complaint will receive the attention that it deserves.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/17)

@Hooked just a tip, if you looking for a thread maybe best way is to pm a admin instead of creating a thread that will be 2 posts long .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shaunnadan (1/11/17)

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I would like to lodge a serious complaint about the ecigssa forum. It is highly addictive and daily use should be restricted. I would go so far as to say that daily use should be restricted to only 2 sign-ins per day, for a maximum of 1 hour each. As matters currently stand, I find it difficult to tear myself away from the interesting content and, if there are no new posts, I suffer from withdrawal symptoms. I hope that this complaint will receive the attention that it deserves.




are you volunteering ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

